# Dog suddenly fearful and agitated!



## Kooshdakhaa

I have a minpin/manchester terrier mix named Cynthia who has suddenly, in the last few days, become fearful and agitated.  The first day she wa even trembling.  She seems a little better now, but is still acting weird.

When I get home from work, she follows me everywhere.  When I sit at the computer she lays down by my feet.  She looks around like there is something after her.  She is not eating her morning biscuit treat, although she is eating at other times.

One night she woke me up practically climbing on my head in fear.  I let her lay across my body and put an arm around her and she was able to sleep.

I took her to the vet on Tuesday, he didn't detect anything physically wrong with her. No painful teeth, no ear infection. It's like something scared the crap out of her! 

The vet gave me a Xanax to give her the morning I brought her in, and that seemed to help. But she is still acting fearful and strange.  The vet says if this continues we may put her on Xanax for a while to get her throught this fearful period.

She is a dog I rescued as an adult, she was probably about a year old when I got her, probably as old as eight or nine, now.  She's never been very fearful of anything before.

Anyone had something like this happen with a dog?


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

At first I thought we were going to have a massive earthquake!  That's a big topic right now as it is the 50th anniversary of the 9.2 earthquake we had in 1964.  But none of my other animals is acting funny, and it's been a few days now and no earthquake, thank God.

Then I thought maybe one of the cats had menaced her when I was at work.  But they've never done such a thing before and she doesn't appear to be frightened of them in particular.

Another thing is me...my doberman Greta died 84 days ago today and I've been having crying fits every day since then.  I wonder if I'm getting to her.  Seems unlikely, she's not all that sensitive or caring about me...as long as she gets fed, she's cool.

Then, I wonder...is Greta here?  I've sure been beckoning her, "Greta, come by your Mommy!" I want to see her one more time, so I know she's okay. I've been reading books about the afterlife, visits from deceased loved ones, that sort of thing.  Is Greta trying to make contact and Cynthia is the only one who is receptive enough to detect her so far?  But why would that make her fearful?  Greta was definitely the alpha dog, but she wasn't mean.  Cynthia was never afraid of her.

I don't know.  I don't need this craziness.  Am I crazy, is that why my dog is going crazy?  Jeez.


----------



## Gracie

I'm sorry, but I can't help with suggestions except to keep reassuring her?


----------



## Gracie

I don't mention Gracie. I don't call her any more. I know where she is and she doesn't have to come to me to let me know if she is ok. I KNOW she is. And calling her would just upset her. She is fine where she is. July 13th, it will be a year. I will see her again...just not on this plain.
Yes, your dogs are picking up your grief. Until you can "get over" it, they will continue to grieve as well. Mostly for you, not for Greta.

I don't cry any more either. I can actually look at her pics now....and I feel ok doing it. Gracie is safe and free at last. I want her to stay where she is. No messages. No signs. Just stay where she is because I want that for HER.

But thats me.


----------



## S.J.

I had a similar problem with my dog.  He kept snarling and growling every time I put him in the den.  Through the process of elimination I picked up different things and showed them to him.  When I showed him a magazine with Michelle Obama's picture on the cover, he grabbed it and ripped it apart.  After that he was fine.


----------



## MaryL

My dog  went deaf as a stone in a matter of months, I thought the little guy was just ignoring me. Then  he became so feeble, with so many afflictions, when do you know when to put them down?  You want to do the right thing and prolong their short lives, but not their suffering.


----------



## syrenn

Kooshdakhaa said:


> I have a minpin/manchester terrier mix named Cynthia who has suddenly, in the last few days, become fearful and agitated.  The first day she wa even trembling.  She seems a little better now, but is still acting weird.
> 
> When I get home from work, she follows me everywhere.  When I sit at the computer she lays down by my feet.  She looks around like there is something after her.  She is not eating her morning biscuit treat, although she is eating at other times.
> 
> One night she woke me up practically climbing on my head in fear.  I let her lay across my body and put an arm around her and she was able to sleep.
> 
> I took her to the vet on Tuesday, he didn't detect anything physically wrong with her. No painful teeth, no ear infection. It's like something scared the crap out of her!
> 
> The vet gave me a Xanax to give her the morning I brought her in, and that seemed to help. But she is still acting fearful and strange.  The vet says if this continues we may put her on Xanax for a while to get her throught this fearful period.
> 
> She is a dog I rescued as an adult, she was probably about a year old when I got her, probably as old as eight or nine, now.  She's never been very fearful of anything before.
> 
> Anyone had something like this happen with a dog?



i swear...i just wish i could talk with them at times.  Im sorry, ive got nothing to even guess at here.....


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

I am going to try some behavior modification this weekend.  Sometimes she acts normally.  I will reward her for that.  When she acts fearful I will not pay her much attention. To start comforting her at that time just validates for her that there is reason to be fearful.  When she's fearful I will just be calm and cool as can be as if everything is just fine.  That's how an alpha would act...in control and in charge.

That might sound mean, but actually I think it will be comforting to her.  That's what Cesar Milan always says, anyway, you shouldn't coddle them when they're fearful, it just feeds their fear. They want their alpha to be strong and fearless, so I can see why my continual crying for 84 days might be getting to them.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Gracie said:


> I don't mention Gracie. I don't call her any more. I know where she is and she doesn't have to come to me to let me know if she is ok. I KNOW she is. And calling her would just upset her. She is fine where she is. July 13th, it will be a year. I will see her again...just not on this plain.
> Yes, your dogs are picking up your grief. Until you can "get over" it, they will continue to grieve as well. Mostly for you, not for Greta.
> 
> I don't cry any more either. I can actually look at her pics now....and I feel ok doing it. Gracie is safe and free at last. I want her to stay where she is. No messages. No signs. Just stay where she is because I want that for HER.
> 
> But thats me.



Gracie, I should clarify...I don't talk out loud to Greta when they're around.  Well, maybe under my breath a little.  But mainly I talk to her and ask her to come to me when they're sleeping or whatever.  And I don't talk loudly.  Just kind of quietly while I'm washing dishes or something because that's when Greta would come running into the kitchen and punch me in the butt with her nose...Hi, MOM!!!!    God, how I miss that.

But in another thread you had said something about don't upset them by asking them "Where's Greta?" etc. and I have listened to your advice in that regard.

I've been reading a book about deceased loved ones making a visit, and although they seem to be happy where they are, they also want us to be happy.  According to this book, anyway.  So it doesn't hurt them to make a quick appearance if we need them too.  

However, I have thought about what you're saying...that maybe I should just leave Greta be.  I'm still mourning pretty badly.  Life is really diminished without her.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

MaryL said:


> My dog  went deaf as a stone in a matter of months, I thought the little guy was just ignoring me. Then  he became so feeble, with so many afflictions, when do you know when to put them down?  You want to do the right thing and prolong their short lives, but not their suffering.



I wondered about that.  But she was facing away from me and I snapped my fingers and she turned abruptly.  So her hearing is still with her.

ACTUALLY...this change was so sudden that I wondered if she might have had something neurological...like a stroke.

I mentiond this to the vet.  He didn't seem to think so, but he said sometimes they start developing strange behavior and eventually start having seizures, etc.  So it might be neurological.  He seems to think it's more of a behavioral issue, though.  Like she's suddenly developed a separation anxiety for some reason.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Kooshdakhaa said:


> I am going to try some behavior modification this weekend.  Sometimes she acts normally.  I will reward her for that.  When she acts fearful I will not pay her much attention. To start comforting her at that time just validates for her that there is reason to be fearful.  When she's fearful I will just be calm and cool as can be as if everything is just fine.  That's how an alpha would act...in control and in charge.
> 
> That might sound mean, but actually I think it will be comforting to her.  That's what Cesar Milan always says, anyway, you shouldn't coddle them when they're fearful, it just feeds their fear. They want their alpha to be strong and fearless, so I can see why my continual crying for 84 days might be getting to them.



Sounds like something has really frightened him. 

We had a vet who said we should scold our dog for being afraid of lightening. We dumped the vet. 

Seems to me that comforting him in his fear is a very alpha thing to do. It seems to me to be "parental" and in charge. Either way, that's what I would do. To not comfort him seems cruel to me. 

If you discover what caused this, let us know, would you?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Rather than over react to the fear, when your dog displays his anxiety, simply be light, and loving, and fun.  Be sunshine in his cloud of angst. Just love him.


----------



## percysunshine

Kooshdakhaa said:


> At first I thought we were going to have a massive earthquake!  That's a big topic right now as it is the 50th anniversary of the 9.2 earthquake we had in 1964.  But none of my other animals is acting funny, and it's been a few days now and no earthquake, thank God.
> 
> Then I thought maybe one of the cats had menaced her when I was at work.  But they've never done such a thing before and she doesn't appear to be frightened of them in particular.
> 
> Another thing is me...my doberman Greta died 84 days ago today and I've been having crying fits every day since then.  I wonder if I'm getting to her.  Seems unlikely, she's not all that sensitive or caring about me...as long as she gets fed, she's cool.
> 
> Then, I wonder...is Greta here?  I've sure been beckoning her, "Greta, come by your Mommy!" I want to see her one more time, so I know she's okay. I've been reading books about the afterlife, visits from deceased loved ones, that sort of thing.  Is Greta trying to make contact and Cynthia is the only one who is receptive enough to detect her so far?  But why would that make her fearful?  Greta was definitely the alpha dog, but she wasn't mean.  Cynthia was never afraid of her.
> 
> I don't know.  I don't need this craziness.  Am I crazy, is that why my dog is going crazy?  Jeez.




"..I've been having crying fits every day since then"

Best guess from the info provided... that is why. Dogs are very empathetic to human moods.


----------



## Iceweasel

You never know with dogs. You did the right thing and got the physical exam taken care of. I don't know you living conditions, somebody could have spooked her. Given she's a rescue even something innocent that triggers a past memory can do it. I have a female that went wierd after meeting a Great Dane at the dog park. I rescued her so don't know her complete background. She acted like she was having a nervous breakdown, for about a week! Then she was OK like nothing ever happened and has met similar dogs since with no issue. I believe socialization helps their balance of mind and body. That was a speed bump though.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Luddly Neddite said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to try some behavior modification this weekend.  Sometimes she acts normally.  I will reward her for that.  When she acts fearful I will not pay her much attention. To start comforting her at that time just validates for her that there is reason to be fearful.  When she's fearful I will just be calm and cool as can be as if everything is just fine.  That's how an alpha would act...in control and in charge.
> 
> That might sound mean, but actually I think it will be comforting to her.  That's what Cesar Milan always says, anyway, you shouldn't coddle them when they're fearful, it just feeds their fear. They want their alpha to be strong and fearless, so I can see why my continual crying for 84 days might be getting to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like something has really frightened him.
> 
> We had a vet who said we should scold our dog for being afraid of lightening. We dumped the vet.
> 
> Seems to me that comforting him in his fear is a very alpha thing to do. It seems to me to be "parental" and in charge. Either way, that's what I would do. To not comfort him seems cruel to me.
> 
> If you discover what caused this, let us know, would you?
Click to expand...


No, comforting them in their fear is not an alpha thing to do.  Maybe a quick pat, something like that, but no "Ooooh, you poor widdle thing.  Come here  you poor widdle doggie, are you scared???"  etc. etc.  That just reinforces their fear.

Alpha's are not necessarily "parental."  They are "da boss."  And they shoulder much responsibility for their pack.  So, when there is danger they must be the strong one.  And if there is no real danger, they shouldn't act like there is.

Sometimes alpha's can be very stern, but they are also fair.  She needs me to be strong, right now. Doesn't mean I can't cuddle with her, though.

She's not getting worse...and maybe even a little better.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

I brought a kennel into the house that is the right size for her so it's available if she wants a safe, den-like place to go.  She checked it out, it used to be her kennel, but she hasn't been going into it.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

JakeStarkey said:


> Rather than over react to the fear, when your dog displays his anxiety, simply be light, and loving, and fun.  Be sunshine in his cloud of angst. Just love him.



Yep, that's the plan.  Well, just act normal, like nothing is wrong.  I will tone down my crying, not let them see me cry.

I just wish I knew where this came from all of a sudden.

OH!  I just heard her...she's running around in the back yard barking at someone walking by.  Yeah! That's normal behavior.   For a while she didn't want to go out in the yard and she usually loves it out there.

A glint of hope.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Took her out for a walk and romp with my doberman, Hannah, today.  That seems to have helped a lot.  

I used to walk all five dogs at once.  But since Greta died I've lost my determination.  There is a lot of snow, ice and water everywhere, so I've just been taking Hannah out and not the others since conditions are making it challenging to walk multiple dogs.  When Greta was alive I could take on any challenge, now not so much.  They do have a large back yard to run around in, but it's not the same as a walk.  I know that Cesar Milan believes in the therapeutic power of walking dogs.  

Her ears were all droopy, but now they're starting to perk up.  She's not clinging to me like she was. I think we're going to get through this.


----------



## Michelle420

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Took her out for a walk and romp with my doberman, Hannah, today.  That seems to have helped a lot.  I think we're going to get through this.
> 
> Her ears were all droopy, but now they're starting to perk up.



Soooo CUTE !!!


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Notice her right ear is torn at the tip?  She had a terrible skin condition that caused her ear to split.  Apparently her original owner couldn't deal with it because they dumped her at Animal Control where she was on death row about to be euthanized when a rescue group took her out of there.  Animal Control tried to talk the rescue group out of taking her because her skin was so bad they didn't think anyone would want to deal with it.

As you can see, her skin and coat are just fine now!  When I adopted her from the rescue people, they had it pretty well under control, and under my care her skin issues have completely disappeared.

And they were going to kill her because of it! She was a young dog, too, only about a year old.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Hehe...I see her sleeping in her kennel over yonder!  Big improvement from a couple nights ago when she would be all agitated and hanging around my feet while I was on the computer!

And I see she's carried a few pieces of kibble into the kennel with her!  Yay, more normal behavior!


----------



## strollingbones

girl she has finally react to your break down by having one of her own.....everything changed for her....everything....from your happiness to the daily walks..she doesnt understand why....jake is right...dont over do but comfort...a place to nest is always a good thing....sometimes the smaller the better...many people use those thunder jackets with success...


----------



## Darkwind

Poltergeists...


----------



## strollingbones

o stop that.....this may sound off but as child..i was terrified of the mere thought or mention of poltergeists


----------



## Darkwind

strollingbones said:


> o stop that.....this may sound off but as child..i was terrified of the mere thought or mention of poltergeists


Its really not that far fetched.  And I'm not talking about your childhood phobia...

Dogs and other animals are sensitive to a lot of the world around us we cannot see, hear, feel, or touch.


----------



## strollingbones

o great ..the wind just began blowing....its snowing outside...i had a nightmare and woke up screaming now this...thanks dark


----------



## strollingbones

but i would agree that dogs sense things we cannot


----------



## Darkwind

strollingbones said:


> o great ..the wind just began blowing....its snowing outside...i had a nightmare and woke up screaming now this...thanks dark


Well, if I have to take account of every persons neurosis who posts on these forums, I may as well not bother posting at all because I'd not be allowed to say a thing......that is a telling indictment of the mental stability of this forum....

But your welcome....................


----------



## strollingbones

Darkwind said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> o great ..the wind just began blowing....its snowing outside...i had a nightmare and woke up screaming now this...thanks dark
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if I have to take account of every persons neurosis who posts on these forums, I may as well not bother posting at all because I'd not be allowed to say a thing......that is a telling indictment of the mental stability of this forum....
> 
> But your welcome....................
Click to expand...


and werewolves dont leave them out...i grew up in alaska and my father was an avid hunter...one of my most vivid memories was of a 'wanted' poster for a werewolf that my father and his friends had....

i never said consider everyones neurosis only mine


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to try some behavior modification this weekend.  Sometimes she acts normally.  I will reward her for that.  When she acts fearful I will not pay her much attention. To start comforting her at that time just validates for her that there is reason to be fearful.  When she's fearful I will just be calm and cool as can be as if everything is just fine.  That's how an alpha would act...in control and in charge.
> 
> That might sound mean, but actually I think it will be comforting to her.  That's what Cesar Milan always says, anyway, you shouldn't coddle them when they're fearful, it just feeds their fear. They want their alpha to be strong and fearless, so I can see why my continual crying for 84 days might be getting to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like something has really frightened him.
> 
> We had a vet who said we should scold our dog for being afraid of lightening. We dumped the vet.
> 
> Seems to me that comforting him in his fear is a very alpha thing to do. It seems to me to be "parental" and in charge. Either way, that's what I would do. To not comfort him seems cruel to me.
> 
> If you discover what caused this, let us know, would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, comforting them in their fear is not an alpha thing to do.  Maybe a quick pat, something like that, but no "Ooooh, you poor widdle thing.  Come here  you poor widdle doggie, are you scared???"  etc. etc.  That just reinforces their fear.
> 
> Alpha's are not necessarily "parental."  They are "da boss."  And they shoulder much responsibility for their pack.  So, when there is danger they must be the strong one.  And if there is no real danger, they shouldn't act like there is.
> 
> Sometimes alpha's can be very stern, but they are also fair.  She needs me to be strong, right now. Doesn't mean I can't cuddle with her, though.
> 
> She's not getting worse...and maybe even a little better.
Click to expand...


You describe much like what I meant. I don't talk baby talk and make a big deal about their fear. I do however, touch, talk, pet - just behave in a reassuring way. And, IMO, "cuddling" is very definitely a comforting act. 

I just saw that you've been upset and crying. I would suspect that's a huge a contributing factor. 

I hope she continues to feel better.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Cynthia seems pretty much back to normal.  

Oddly enough...we had a new neighbor move in next door right about the time Cynthia developed this fearful state.  I wonder...might he have kicked her through the fence or something?  I'll have to keep an eye on him.  He was living at a local homeless shelter and my neighbor arranged for him to move into a small silver trailer she has on the property right next to my house.  Whenever someone new moves in there my dogs bark at them at first until they get used to the person living there.  Some people take great offense to that.

I usually go out and strike up a conversation with the new neighbor, that makes the dogs realize the person is not a threat.  So I did go talk to this guy the other day, let the dogs see me talking to him.  I said "Sorry if my dogs bark at you...they'll stop once they get used to you." and he said, "They don't bother me a bit!"  He also said he thought I was Sarah Palin when he first saw me.  Not sure I like that, but he meant it as a compliment. 

God help anyone who ever hurts one of my dogs and I find out about it.  I will make their life miserable in every legal way I can.


----------



## Gracie

Glad to hear she is doing better. She was just worried the guy was encroaching on her turf, maybe.
Anyway....thanks for letting us know!

Meanwhile....I finally got a visit last night. Just when I had given up and stopped wishing for it..it happened. Not an earthquake either. Karma was on the bed. Cat was outside. Moki under the bed. My chair kept being bumped. Just like it did when Gracie would scrunch under my pc chair to lay under the keyboard drawer. At first, I thought it was Karma. It finally dawned on me that karma was on the other side of the room on the bed. I asked softly "Gracie?" and I put my hand down on the side of my chair and I could swear I felt a warm breath on my wrist. So I didn't say anything more. I just left my hand there...and I smiled. After awhile, the bumping stopped. She finally came to let me know. She was at my feet for a short while, then the chair bumped once more and she was gone.


----------



## MikeK

Kooshdakhaa said:


> [...]
> 
> Another thing is me...my doberman Greta died 84 days ago today and *I've been having crying fits every day* since then.  I wonder if I'm getting to her.  Seems unlikely, she's not all that sensitive or caring about me...as long as she gets fed, she's cool.
> 
> [...]


Regardless of how she _"seems,"_ if she has bonded with you at all and if she depends on you she is sensitive to your moods -- a characteristic which accounts for the exceptional affinity between humans and canines.  While I doubt you are being _visited_ by Greta's ghost I have no doubt this new dog is reacting to your crying moods, which project apprehension as well as a dismal state of mind.  The dog probably feels that something bad is about to happen.

Try assuming an upbeat mood in spite of your sadness and see how that affects her.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Gracie said:


> Glad to hear she is doing better. She was just worried the guy was encroaching on her turf, maybe.
> Anyway....thanks for letting us know!
> 
> Meanwhile....I finally got a visit last night. Just when I had given up and stopped wishing for it..it happened. Not an earthquake either. Karma was on the bed. Cat was outside. Moki under the bed. My chair kept being bumped. Just like it did when Gracie would scrunch under my pc chair to lay under the keyboard drawer. At first, I thought it was Karma. It finally dawned on me that karma was on the other side of the room on the bed. I asked softly "Gracie?" and I put my hand down on the side of my chair and I could swear I felt a warm breath on my wrist. So I didn't say anything more. I just left my hand there...and I smiled. After awhile, the bumping stopped. She finally came to let me know. She was at my feet for a short while, then the chair bumped once more and she was gone.



Gracie, I just finished reading this book "Hello from Heaven" about ADCs (after death communications).  Throughout the book I was wondering, "What about animals?  Do animals ever return to visit us?"  Finally, when I was almost to the end, there was this paragraph:



> Many people have asked us whether deceased pets ever return to visit their masters.  Yes, they do!  We've heard several reports of ADCs involving beloved animals, including dogs, cats, a rabbit, and even a horse. We'll gladly devote an entire chapter in our next book to this subject if we receive enough valid accounts.



I pray for an encounter with my Greta some day.  It would change my life.  As it stands right now, the way I feel right now, I hope never to love anyone as much as I loved that dog again. It hurts too much to lose them.  Everything feels altered, and not in a good way.

(I'm going to post this quote from the book over in the thread about being contacted by deceased loved ones, too).


----------



## waltky

Mebbe she seein' a ghost...

... or sensin' a earthquake about to happen.


----------

